# Residual Bees



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

I moved a hive from a neighbors house to my house. It was around 150 yards away. I went up there at dark, closed the entrance off, and hauled it off. As I was rolling the hive away I could see foragers coming in, in the dark! Didnt think much of it. This was Wednesday night. Thursday, they had bees swarming all over the house and cars. They were headbutting windows and raising cane! I went up there to see what was going on. As soon as I got off the golf cart, I was attacked. Headbutting, stung 2 times, loud buzzing. I wasnt even in the back yard where the hive was. I went back at dark and removed a cinder block the hive was on. 1 hole in the block was full of bees. I brought it home and put it at the entrance of their hive. I saw them crawling in. Friday night.... Same thing. The other cinder block had the same size cluster on it. I brought it home, put it at the entrance and they went in. Saturday, Sunday, Today, same thing. They are clustered on a cardboard box near where the hive was. 

What do I do? I have no way of knowing if it is the same cluster of bees who just dont get it. They want the bees out of their yard! Any ideas?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Take a nuc there with frames. Leave it a couple of days then bring it to where you want them to be.
When you move a hive a short distance like that you have to close them up after dark when all the foragers are back. Then none to gentile so the frames may rattle around in the hive a little bit move them where you want them. 
Grab a hand full of grass, as you open the hive up stuff the grass in the entrance before they come boiling out.
Now they know something is different and will do the orenation flight.

 Al


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Al. Yea, I did all of the above. It was after dark, I had to have a flashlite. I loaded them onto a hand truck, they got plenty of rattling on the trip. And once in place, I put a board up to block the entrance. These are just really stubborn for some reason. I have moved hives across my property with no problem in the past. Dunno why these girls are not going with the flow!
I have a bait hive/nuc to stick over there. Hopefully it will take care of the problem.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. Those girls really don't get it!! I'd do more than put a board up. Make the entrance smaller for a couple of days and do the grass in front. I think I'd keep the board leaned up against it as well. Hopefully they'll 'get it' soon!! Bummer that they did all the headbutting and stinging over a missing hive. LOL... Hopefully putting the nuc there will calm them down a bit. Can't wait to hear how this all comes together for you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The grass stuffed in the entrance is important. If they have to move it to get out they know things are not the same.

I've did removals and know I didn't get all the bees so I set up a nuc with a frame of honey and most times they are sodiscombobblated they go in and stay in it eatting the honey.

 Al


----------

